# JAG Breeders question



## andynic07 (May 6, 2016)

I have heard that temperature can trigger neuro issues in JAGs. Firstly is this true and secondly does cooling them for breeding make neuro issues worse?


----------



## alexbee (May 11, 2016)

Every JAG has Neuro issues, i personally think it should be illegal to make JAGS, just because its a reptile make it ok to create an animal that could quite possible suffer... If people started making retarded dogs because they look cool the animal welfare people would blow up..


----------



## andynic07 (May 11, 2016)

I realise they all have neuro but my question was does cooling and breeding often make it show worse? The reason I asked was because I came across a video of a bad case (corkscrewing) of neuro in a jag on Facebook and I questioned the owner if they had retired the animal from breeding or not. They had not and I wondered if this was the right decision or not.


----------



## alexbee (May 11, 2016)

I cant see any reason why it would make it worse, they should retire the animals from breeding because the corkscrewing trait will be passed onto offspring..


----------



## Planky (May 11, 2016)

Wow so judgemental against jags 
not all jags express the neuro that they have. All my jags show little to none and at most there's 1-2 that show a little at feeding time, I have not noticed a difference in behaviour when cooling


----------



## kalo1993 (May 11, 2016)

[MENTION=41804]alexbee[/MENTION] People have been breeding dogs that suffer from physical problems for years just so they look "cool" Pugs are a good example of this.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 11, 2016)

Hey Andy,
I've bred a number jags over the past few years.
What I've found is that different stresses bring on the symptoms of the neurological disorder in differing severity (no link between type of stress to severity of neuro).
All Jaguar mutation animals will have the ability to display symptoms and while some do not exhibit these symptoms others will.

Excess heat will stress most animals as you are aware and with this stress some jags will exhibit the disorder.
I have yet to see any of my jags exhibit symptoms that are directly triggered by cooling for breeding.

I find that most of the offspring I have hatched do not display neurological disorders, but does the stress of transport bring it on? Possibly. I have recently hatched twin jaguars this season. They are identical and quite small compared to their siblings. One of the twins displays a head wobble while the other is bullet proof, so far.
So I think it is very much determined on how the individual jaguar animal handles stress, results in the severity of neurological disorder.
Of the 30 odd jags I have at my place at the moment, only 3 display neuro and all of them are very minor, being a head wobble or just move differently when handling.

If you're wanting a pet snake that you want to frequently handle, then a jaguar mutation is not for you. They are best as a display animal in my opinion.


----------



## andynic07 (May 11, 2016)

Cheers guys. My thinking was that cooling may increase stress and so could placing them in with another snake. I have found it hard to get answers to whether this stress does or does not trigger neuro symptoms. I assumed it could like many other stresses. Very interesting that you have not noticed any difference [MENTION=17860]ShaunMorelia[/MENTION] . It either isn't enough stress to trigger neuro or possibly the wrong type of stress to trigger it.


----------



## saximus (May 11, 2016)

alexbee said:


> If people started making retarded dogs because they look cool the animal welfare people would blow up..


You appear to be overlooking most larger breeds with known hip dysplasia or which are cancer prone or every brachycephalic breed (in particular the British Bulldog, almost all of which have to be born via caesarian section) or Dachshunds which have spinal problems from their elongated spinal column.

Or are painful physical maladies fine as long as the animal isn't mentally "retarded"?

Like a couple of others have said, I've heard of heat and food setting it off but never cooling.


----------



## Wokka (May 11, 2016)

i have heard it said that black coloured cattle are stressed more by heat than cattle with other coat colours, yet the national herd is turning black. How can we stop this happening?


----------

